# Water Scorpions



## Salty_UH (Feb 15, 2017)

Went wading with a few buddies over the weekend and two of the four of us landed stringrays....

One buddy walked to the shore, good approach but took him away from the spot and about 20 minutes....

The other buddy simply cut his line as soon as he saw the tail and re-tied, quicker but requires to haul extra gear.....not to mention loosing that one special bait

So question to 2coolers, what is your technique for releasing a stingray while wading?


----------



## fish4food (Feb 11, 2011)

Most of the time, I just cut the line and hope it swims away from you. 

I always carry extra lures and jig heads in my pocket so extra tackle isn't an issue.


----------



## LaddH (Sep 29, 2011)

Ever since I got stuck in the hand trying to de hook one I have cut the line.
It got me right between the thumb and index finger. I was lucky it was a small one but it ruined the fishing for me that day and hurt like heck.


----------



## Solodaddio (Mar 22, 2014)

Artificial


----------



## Drundel (Feb 6, 2006)

If there are two of us, one hold line, other use pliers to break spike, then remove hook, if solo and not near shore, cut line.


----------



## Snaggletoothfrecklefish (Jul 11, 2016)

Solodaddio said:


> Artificial


I've snagged several in the back with artificials.


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

Hold the line up and away from your body and use your pliers to break off the barb then remove your lure.

If it's a big ray he gets to keep my lure.

TH


----------

